# Problems with Royal Gramma Basslet



## chimera779 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a 29 gallon hqi biocube. 1 blue green chromis and 1 6 line wrasse both around the same size about 1 and a half inches. About several weeks ago i added a 2 inch royal gramma basslet and he seems to have taken over about 80 percent of my entire rock landscape. I have pictures. But i sort of made this huge cave in the middle and everything else goes around it with interconnecting smaller caves. But that damn fish keeps being aggressive whenever my other 2 fish even go near any of the openings of the rock. Even if there only 3 inches away!!! I was thinking of just making the large cave into 2 smaller ones. That way he wont think the entire rock lanscape is his home. Any ideas? Or is that a good one? thanks.


----------



## bigrift (Aug 30, 2010)

your tank is to small. they requier a tank of at least 50g.i just picked myself up a tobacco basslet and hes in a 75g tank along with 2 fals clowns and a small 6 line and i have had no issues at all with agression. these fish are agressive and will make a territory if there is no room for the other fish to go there is going to be problems. my sugestion if you want to keep it is upgrade to a larger tank.


----------



## Warpig (Mar 6, 2010)

I just added a Royal Gramma to my 180 yesterday and there are already 5 Yellow Tail Blue Damsels in the tank. So far the Royal Gramma has taken a very specific part of the rockwork as his hang out and he has not even left that 6 square inch area yet. there is a whole big tank for him to explore and he is staying put. I did observe one of the Damsels chase him back to his hang out once or twice when he tried to leave it. Hopefully they will let up on him after a few days. The Yellow Tails are putting him in check so far it seems... they are not picking on him at all just chasing him back to his spot and then laying off him when he gets there. kinda entertaining to watch them work it all out


----------

